# please clear cmos if system no display after overclocking



## IamINFECTION

Why is this warning in my BIOS and how do i get rid of it? I asked a while ago on this site and got some bogus answers. I'M COMPUTER ILLITERATE, so if your going to tell me how to get rid of it, please tell me in the most simplest terms possible. Thanks.


----------



## IamINFECTION

Can it be because my CMOS battery thing is dead?


----------



## Tyree

Have you tried clearing the CMOS?
Have you applied an OC?
Have you updated the Bios?
A weak/failed CMOS battery is a possibility. You can check it's Voltage with a Volt Meter or replace it.


----------

